# Eye Surgery Scheduled!!



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All, I am super excited to report that I am scheduled for fat/removal decompression at the end of Augustarty0049:

My surgeon has decided that I don't require bony decompression (Thank God!) just removal of the fat deposits. Since getting TED 2 years ago my life has been at a standstill. I cannot wait to be able to go on social outings, look people in the eye and feel confident again (not to mention get a date :winking0001.

I feel great on my dose of meds and now with surgery scheduled, I feel like the end of Graves' madness is near.

If someone can tell me how to post pictures, I will gladly post before and afters!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperinnyc said:


> Hi All, I am super excited to report that I am scheduled for fat/removal decompression at the end of Augustarty0049:
> 
> My surgeon has decided that I don't require bony decompression (Thank God!) just removal of the fat deposits. Since getting TED 2 years ago my life has been at a standstill. I cannot wait to be able to go on social outings, look people in the eye and feel confident again (not to mention get a date :winking0001.
> 
> ...


This is truly good news! As you probably know, I had orbital decompressions to both eyes so I will be rooting for you.

The only advice I have to give is absolutely follow the surgeon's orders to a T. And pamper yourself w/lots of ice bags and rest.

Here is info on the Pictures.

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=1004


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks, Andros! I will keep you posted along the way!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You must be sooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

I can barely contain myself lol! I'm counting the days!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's so exciting, congratulations! You sound like you are getting total control now over all of the havoc that Graves caused in your life.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

AWESOME that's Wonderful. Did the surgeon say how long to recover from the surgery?


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

@jennyV - Thanks! Yes, I'm starting to feel like I can see the light at the end of the tunnel and it feels good!

@HotGrandma - Woohoo! How are your eyes feeling and looking?.. Not too long - complete recovery about 2 months to notice exactly how much my eyes have 'retracted' and whether or not I would like to seek a second surgery (none of his other patients have had to come back though) but a week after surgery I can return to work as the bruising should be down if I ice and elevate enough.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

They're doing good. Still a little bloody but the surgeon said that would go away. We're still trying to get to know each other (some areas are still double). But check this out. I can get even with the road ragers again and with advengance cause I got depth perception again. Wahoo.........I have even got a few compliments on my eyes lately. And they had no clue what my eye's have been through.

I am so happy they arn't doing the boney on you that's fabulous. Less complications and faster recovery time. I counted down the days for 7 weeks. I tried to talk to my husband and daughter about my eyes but they're response was for me to join a support group. it was like talking to the wall. So I didn't tell them I was having surgery till the surgical center called them and told them I couldn't drive home.

Have you had your antibodies checked lately? Are your eye's still red and watery? Does your surgeon think you will need "eye muscle surgery" or lid retraction surgery?

Can't believe your going to go through all this just to get a date.........LOL......Congrats


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL your comments always crack me up!

Yes, imagine the dating prospects one has with inner tubes around bulging eye balls! NONE.

Antibodies, no. Not scheduled for the endo again until next month or Sept. Don't we continue to have the antibodies or do they start to dissapate?... Not too red anymore, the staring, surprised look has mostly gone away. No tearing. All that is left are the donuts... No eye muscle surgery. Maybe a lid lift if they hang after the fat is removed (which hopefully not as he is going to stitch the outside corner up just a little because I do have some white beneath my iris). We shall see!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's a link on this site of another member's experience and documentation. Its excellent.

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=4215&highlight=fatty

Yeah we get to keep those antibodies for ever and ever. If the Frees are too high or too low them little buggers get turned on and go after the eyes since you don't have a thyroid for them to attack. Its important to keep the Frees where you feel good to not give the antibodies a chance to re-attack the eyes.

I have had my glasses adjusted so the top of the frame covers that sausage that's made a home above the eye lid and below the eye brow. I would much rather have my husband looking me in the eye than at the 34DD's. Graves didn't get them my 50's are taken them to new lows.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Hyper. Did you have the surgery yet? Or When? Everything is goint to be good I feel it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperinnyc said:


> LOL your comments always crack me up!
> 
> Yes, imagine the dating prospects one has with inner tubes around bulging eye balls! NONE.
> 
> Antibodies, no. Not scheduled for the endo again until next month or Sept. Don't we continue to have the antibodies or do they start to dissapate?... Not too red anymore, the staring, surprised look has mostly gone away. No tearing. All that is left are the donuts... No eye muscle surgery. Maybe a lid lift if they hang after the fat is removed (which hopefully not as he is going to stitch the outside corner up just a little because I do have some white beneath my iris). We shall see!


We hope to hear from you soon. Miss you around here!


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Surgery was cancelled. I haven't been sick in years and came down with bronchitis days before surgery :sad0049: Back to the drawing board. I will keep you posted... Thanks for checking!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. This is horrible. Is the bronchitis any better now?


----------



## Leliana (Sep 6, 2013)

Aww, sorry to hear about the bronchitis. What a bummer! I hope you feel better soon. =) You'll be back on track for surgery before you know it. Hang in there!


----------

